

Show HN: Gander, Fly through Email - qiqing
http://www.gander.io/

======
davidwihl
Gmail's important inbox requires training to be useful. It also has a very
high false positive rate (lots marked as important that really isn't).

We use a combination of algorithms to make a smarter automated split, but can
still learn if the user recategorizes an email.

It's not buzzwords - it's science!

------
fnbr
So, what makes this different from Gmail's 'Important' inbox? The site just
seemed to be a pile of buzzwords. I signed up for the beta, and it seems
interesting, but I have no idea what it does differently than other email
services.

